
Software engineering blogs - kilimchoi
https://github.com/kilimchoi/engineering-blogs
======
donedonedone
I expected to find a list of technical blogs but found "corporate" engineering
blogs. IMHO, these are anything but engineering blogs.

Don't be fooled by engineering.company.com sub-domaines, most of them only
scratch the surface of technologies and most of the time have unnecessary
marketing noise.

If you really want to learn some technology, I advise against corporate blogs
(except if your goal is actually to be aware of what technologies are
companies using)

~~~
kilimchoi
I included airpair.com/posts and they actually contain interesting technical
blog posts.

~~~
donedonedone
Didn't know about this one, looks interesting indeed. Thanks for sharing!

------
g123g
Great stuff! Now if I someone can create a site with curated content from
these sites so that I only need to visit only one site.

~~~
kilimchoi
Keep on the lookout! Working on it!

~~~
silverlake
How about an OPML file we can upload it feedly?

~~~
duckspeaker
Done: [https://github.com/kilimchoi/engineering-
blogs/blob/master/e...](https://github.com/kilimchoi/engineering-
blogs/blob/master/engineering_blogs.opml)

------
moubarak
Shouldn't Swift's blog be included as well?
[https://developer.apple.com/swift/blog/](https://developer.apple.com/swift/blog/)

Edit: Seems the OP did add it.

------
lambdaelite
_Software_ engineering blogs.

Not interested in opening up _that_ debate, but I thought based on the title
this would be something else.

------
dan_olivier
What about [https://www.joyent.com/blog](https://www.joyent.com/blog),
[https://strongloop.com/strongblog/](https://strongloop.com/strongblog/),
www.brendangregg.com/blog?

Too devops-y?

~~~
kilimchoi
Not really. I think we can include all but Joyent one. Joyent one seems to
have too many company PR stuff. Feel free to make a pull request if you wanna
add something.

------
zazpowered
Great list. I enjoy reading corporate engineer blogs for the practical info vs
purely technical ones

------
programmernews3
Another one:

[http://yakking.branchable.com/](http://yakking.branchable.com/)

------
97-109-107
I used my prototype app for archiving-and-summary against this list -
hopefully it makes it a bit easier (or entertaining) to browse:
[http://server.wwwas.it/key/engineeringblogs2](http://server.wwwas.it/key/engineeringblogs2)

------
jessica07
Awesome news! Thanks for all your hard work!

<a href="[http://www.fairessays.com/services/thesis-
writing">Thesis](http://www.fairessays.com/services/thesis-writing">Thesis)
Writing Service</a>

------
program247365
Ha! Great minds think alike. I did something similar awhile ago:
[https://github.com/program247365/engineering-
blogs](https://github.com/program247365/engineering-blogs) Would love to get
contributions, and I'd host it.

------
duckspeaker
I was hoping for blogs by well known software engineers as opposed to lame
company PR'ish blogs.

~~~
kilimchoi
I've started including blogs from individual software engineers. If you know
anyone with interesting content, feel free to make a pull request. :)

~~~
duckspeaker
Done. I guess next step would be categorizing them since, for instance, now
I'm thinking of all the security-related blogs...

~~~
lnanek2
But then you have multiple dimensions: corporate vs. individual and security
vs. non, so you have to start using a real CMS or your own code and tagging,
not a plain file list on github.

------
joffotron
I'm the editor for Redbubble's tech blog:
[http://artplustech.com/](http://artplustech.com/)

Comments and Feedback welcome :D

------
latitude
Would this count - [https://bvckup2.com/wip](https://bvckup2.com/wip) ?

~~~
kilimchoi
Looks more like a place to announce product updates than something that talks
about interesting technical lessons or challenges.

------
jakeogh
[http://blog.lse.epita.fr/](http://blog.lse.epita.fr/)

